# Confirmed it's the 2009 Madone



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Just got off the phone with my LBS, it is confirmed. Mine is the 2009 frame. My LBS was told to wait until he gets to Waterloo. Can't be too much of a secret, as the new frames have been filtering out for several weeks now. Recall mine arrived at the LBS in late June.

zac


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Just got off the phone with my LBS, it is confirmed. Mine is the 2009 frame. My LBS was told to wait until he gets to Waterloo. Can't be too much of a secret, as the new frames have been filtering out for several weeks now. Recall mine arrived at the LBS in late June.
> zac


IIRC the early versions of OCLV red Madone framesets were 200 g's lighter than black. Then as time went on and production ramped up, the reds gained a few grams (like 120) to regain that signature Trek ride (and maybe some added durability, but who knows...)

Where I'm going with this is... If you had your almost prototype 6.5 weighed at some point, I'd be curious what, if any weight difference there is between it and your new ride. This of course assumes that ALL components were swapped over. I know the fork was because you mentioned it elsewhere.

Any thoughts? Any way to verify?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> IIRC the early versions of OCLV red Madone framesets were 200 g's lighter than black. Then as time went on and production ramped up, the reds gained a few grams (like 120) to regain that signature Trek ride (and maybe some added durability, but who knows...)
> 
> Where I'm going with this is... If you had your almost prototype 6.5 weighed at some point, I'd be curious what, if any weight difference there is between it and your new ride. This of course assumes that ALL components were swapped over. I know the fork was because you mentioned it elsewhere.
> 
> Any thoughts? Any way to verify?


Sure, I will have to get it on the scale. The ride still feels the same. There are a few changes, but shouldn't have too much of an inpact, and certainly nothing that I cannot account for. 120grams is going to show up on the scale.

I'll post when I know.

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well same scale, different cassette, tires, tubes.

15.54 lbs. - 2008 Madone 6.5Pro, 56cm, D/A pedals, D/A 12-23 cassette, Bonty RL cages, Bonty RXL clincher wheels, Bonty RXL tires/tubes (stock).

15.51 lbs. - 2009 Madone 6.5Pro, 56cm, D/A pedals, D/A 11-21 cassette, Bonty RL cages, Bonty RXL clincher wheels, Miche Pro3 tires/Aircomp A1 tubes.

The Miche Pro3 tires are lighter than the Bonty RXLs but the Miche tubes are heavier. The weight corresponds okay. I think the 11-21 cassette is actually heavier than the 12-23 as the 12-23 has more titanium bits (with 5 ti sprockets, as opposed to 4 on the 11-21). The weight difference is about 1/2 ounce or 14 grams. 

So I am not seeing a ~120g difference.

HTH
zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Well same scale, different cassette, tires, tubes.
> 
> 15.54 lbs. - 2008 Madone 6.5Pro, 56cm, D/A pedals, D/A 12-23 cassette, Bonty RL cages, Bonty RXL clincher wheels, Bonty RXL tires/tubes (stock).
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------

